# Latest tobacco juice "Suprem-e" - and "LiQua American Blend "



## Waine (25/1/16)

Title: supreme-e sunset

Today I left my Aero at work. At home my juice levels were low. A quick visit to my local tobacconist, the only decent tobacco flavoured juices were the above mentioned.

supreme-e sunset tobacco R110. 20ml, 8mg nicotine. The writing is so small, I cannot find the vg ratio.

LIQUA "American Blend" 10ml 6mg. R90.00 

I juiced up 4ml "sunset" in my ELeaf 60W and Melo 2 now. 120 C and 38 W.

What's it like?. So far, so good. A bit on the sweet side. I taste the "evening", almost fruity, cocktail notes they are trying to create. Sweetish, but not cloying. It reminds me of being in a smoke filled casino with perfumed carpets and a "Spiced Gold" rum and coke in my hand. As crazy as that may sound. The vape is dense and the whole smoke or vape, lol, newbe me, overall gratifyingly thick and "tobaccoey". Only time will tell if I like it.

I will review the LIQUA "American Blend" review for another time. Apparently the vg is quite high on this. But I can't find my magnifying glass to read the words right now.

Has anyone tried any of these?



Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

